# Penn 155 and penn longbeach 65



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

gentleman ?i just found my first reels a penn 155 and a penn longbeach 65 can anyone suggest proper lines, poles and any info regarding these reels which are in great shape?

thanks, lipyanker


----------

